# Battery Change Problem... How to reset dash lights



## scapilot (Jan 5, 2009)

I have an 09 Jetta 2.5 that had a bad Battery. I changed it out and now a bunch of senssor lights on the dash stay on while the engine is running.. Can I reset them or do I have to go to a dealer ?


----------



## scapilot (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Battery Change Problem... How to reset dash lights (scapilot)*

(Ref: 2009 Jetta 2.5 Owners Manual) NEVER MIND ! I GOT IT TAKEN CARE OF...( POWER STEERING LIGHT AND ESP LIGHT STAY ON AFTER CHANGING BATERY ) ON PAGE 299 OF THE OWNERS MANUAL IT TALKS ABOUT CHANGING THE BATTERY... ON PAGE 300 LOOK AT WHERE IT SAYS "TIP" THE ESP LIGHT STAYS ON.. DRIVE STRAIGHT FOR A SHORT DISTANCE AND THE LIGHT WILL GO OFF... That problem is fixed.. NEXT !... ON PAGE 240 AND 241 SEE POWER STEERING... NOTE: AFTER CHANGING BATTERY THE POWER STEERING LIGHT COMES ON.. DRIVE A SHORT DISTANCE AND THE LIGHT WILL GO OFF... NEXT !... ESP LIGHT.. PAGE 238 AND 239 "WHEN THE ESP INDICATOR COME ON"... DRIVE THE CAR A SHORT DISTANCE AND THE LIGHT WILL GO OFF...


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Battery Change Problem... How to reset dash lights (scapilot)*

I just press the esp button a couple of times and they all go away.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Umm, wouldn't this be a warranty item?


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

drive down the road and they will turn off...


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

I'm still so confused


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

i think its between 50 and 100 ft they turn off make sure the wheel is straight...i forget why.


----------

